# The Tizer collection



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

wow... good lookin dog... nice...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Love the pics....especially the one in the snow


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

He is lovely, the one of him sticking his tounge out is very cheeky lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,thanks for showing us,


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Love the one in the snow! How old is he?


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Darren said:


> Love the one in the snow! How old is he?


He`s 3 almost 4 in a few months,although some of them pics are over a year old.Have better pics on my mobile phone,will post them up when i realize how to do it.


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

:Yawn:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes very Handsome i love the snow pic aswell!


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

What a beautiful looking dog..what breed is he?

That last picture with his eye peeking up is fab!


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

MelanieW34 said:


> What a beautiful looking dog..what breed is he?


Thanks,Staffy/Border Collie.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

He look lovely what a stunner


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

lol


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Awwww!!!:001_wub:

''I am trying to sleep you know!''


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Sasha75 (Dec 20, 2008)

Great photos. He is a real poser!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures - he really seems to like his bed
:sad:


----------



## poodleduptrev (Dec 21, 2008)

nice dog:thumbup1:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aye hes a bonny dog...


----------

